# Interesting.



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/why-we-all-cling-blindly-our-beliefs food for thought.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 30, 2015)

interesting comments section.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 30, 2015)

Thought it rather humorous. The grand assumption is that we cling to our beliefs... BLINDLY. If one has ample justification for ones belief, the assertion that he or she is blind is highly assumptive. 

As it relates to this forum, atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith. 

Neither has scientific proof supporting his or her position. What remains is pretty much spiritual experience, that which originates apart from the physical. 

The atheist tends to deny spiritual experience. Either he has never truly made himself available to it or it does not exist.

The deist accepts spiritual experience as real because he has been witness to it on a personal level yet has no physical evidence.

Spiritual eyes "see" what physical eyes cannot.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

gtparts said:


> Thought it rather humorous. The grand assumption is that we cling to our beliefs... BLINDLY. If one has ample justification for ones belief, the assertion that he or she is blind is highly assumptive.
> 
> As it relates to this forum, atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

gtparts said:


> As it relates to this forum, atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith.



Sorry. I disagree. Sounds good though.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> Sorry. I disagree. Sounds good though.



About what?


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> About what?



What I quoted.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> What I quoted.



Well, there were a couple of points in there you could find fault with, or maybe it's the whole thing, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

This part, specifically. 
"atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith."


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> This part, specifically.
> "atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith."



Okay. I'm guessing you don't feel like expounding on it.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Okay. I'm guessing you don't feel like expounding on it.



Sorry. 

First, I don't base my lack of belief in a God on my lack of experience with God. I base it on reason and logic. Even if I were to some how have a 'spiritual' experience, I would not assume it was a God. 

2nd, most religious folks I have ever known base their beliefs on what they have been indoctrinated to believe. This belief may be so strong as to cause a 'spiritual'  experience. I have found none, that can honestly say that they did not believe in God and poof, he came to them and now they do. I have found none that did not know of God and/or religion and had an experience and poof, they believe in God. I have spoken to many pastors, etc., that have come to my door and none base their faith on an experience. They believe and then have an experience. 

When I believed, it was not based on an experience with God. It was because I was told it was true.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> Sorry.
> 
> First, I don't base my lack of belief in a God on my lack of experience with God. I base it on reason and logic. Even if I were to some how have a 'spiritual' experience, I would not assume it was a God.
> 
> ...



And that was your experience. Theirs may vary. Almost assuredly does. 

His statement was very broad, but it was equally broad so I overlooked it rather than nitpicked it. 

You don't owe me anything, much less an apology for not posting right then, but thanks.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> And that was your experience. Theirs may vary. Almost assuredly does.



Yep. I just disagreed with his assessment. Didn't say he was wrong.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> Yep. I just disagreed with his assessment. Didn't say he was wrong.



True.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 30, 2015)

gtparts said:


> Thought it rather humorous. The grand assumption is that we cling to our beliefs... BLINDLY. If one has ample justification for ones belief, the assertion that he or she is blind is highly assumptive.
> 
> As it relates to this forum, atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith.
> 
> ...





> The deist accepts spiritual experience as real because he has been witness to it on a personal level yet has no physical evidence.


Or he "sees" that which confirms what he already believes.
Its interesting that nobody "witnesses" anyone else's god, just the one they believe in.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 30, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Or he "sees" that which confirms what he already believes.
> Its interesting that nobody "witnesses" anyone else's god, just the one they believe in.



Nail=Head


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Israel said:


> It cannot be any other way.


Why not? What would happen?


----------



## Rebel 6 (Feb 1, 2015)

gtparts said:


> Thought it rather humorous. The grand assumption is that we cling to our beliefs... BLINDLY. If one has ample justification for ones belief, the assertion that he or she is blind is highly assumptive.
> 
> As it relates to this forum, atheists base their belief on their lack of experience with God, while deists most often offer their experiences as justification for their faith.
> 
> ...



Yes.  The human mind is a powerful thing.  And it is human nature to see exactly what we happen to be looking for.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 2, 2015)

Israel said:


> Actually, it's a promise.



Explain every Non Christian that sees what they are looking for.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 2, 2015)

bullethead said:


> Explain every Non Christian that sees what they are looking for.



That is God showing them the way, they just refuse to acknowledge it. 

Bunch of baloney, but that's the explanation.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 6, 2015)

Israel said:


> I am not answerable but to one, for one.
> He has said singleness of eye may be.
> I look for it with two.



We already know that.
We know who you worship.
Your one is one of many and we are trying to figure out why so many millions of people see different gods.


----------

